# What to wear with a navy blue blazer?



## AeroSouthpaws (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm sorry to ask this question guys. I have bought this dark navy blue blazer and I have these pleated dark navi blue trousers also. But, I'm having trouble with the colour of trousers, shirt, and tie I should get. What do you recommend?
I also have khaki trousers :3


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Ditch the blue trousers idea straightaway! Khakis will work, as will greys, as will reds. 

If you want to stay classic go with a pale blue, white, cream or pink ocbd. The tie is purely a matter of taste and depends on what shirt and trousers you go with. You can go more adventurous with checked and striped shirts, but as you're a beginner I'd recommend a plain solid colour shirt. 

A lot of it is down to your own taste, so it is not easy to select a full rig for someone, without seeing them or the items on them.

Fix the trousers first, then the shirt, then we can talk about ties.

What shoes have you got?


----------



## AeroSouthpaws (Dec 8, 2011)

Right now I just have plain black polished dress shoes. I don't know what brand :C 
Well I never liked the navy trousers. I guess ill stick to the khaki ones. But for ties, I was thinking of something mixed with red. And thanks for answering. Sorry that I reply late I'm on my phone.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Along with what was stated above, striped repp ties will be particularly good with a blazer. Depending on where you're headed, I'd get a pair of brown leather boat shoes (Sebago or Sperry) or loafers. I personally like to shy away from black shoes with a blue jacket.

It all depends on what look you are going for, but these will compliment the more _trad _look than others. You can also consider a bow tie if you are a fan.

For a belt, consider either plain brown leather or a surcingle if you are looking for more fun (as I always am).
Just don't go TOO overboard (is there such a thing!?). Some have woven pattern inlays and others are solid or striped. You can match elements from the tie as well if you wish, or add a bit of personality with the right belt.

Put it all together with the right shirt, and you'll look great regardless of whether you're headed to a wedding rehearsal dinner, a tailgate, or Larchmont Yacht Club


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Short answer, anything EXCEPT navy trousers.....


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

dks202 said:


> Short answer, anything EXCEPT navy trousers.....


^^ Perfect answer.

It's almost impossible to mess up a navy blazer. Hence, a lot of folks keep one in the office for unexpected occasions.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

AeroSouthpaws said:


> ...I have these pleated dark navi blue trousers..


No! Wear these another day.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Cool tunes OP.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

AeroSouthpaws said:


> Right now I just have plain black polished dress shoes.


Those will look fine with a pair of grey or red trousers but not with khakis. agian it all depends on what look you want. If, for example, you want the laidback Saturday morning mooching around look then a pair of brown loafers and an ocbd without tie will suffice.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

dks202 said:


> Short answer, anything EXCEPT navy trousers.....


So you'd happily wear black or green trousers with a navy blazer?


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> So you'd happily wear black or green trousers with a navy blazer?


I could see dark (almost black) jeans if you are going for a more casual look. Green is rather GTH and in my opinion a little elfish but it can be pulled off by some.. Personally I think that combo is better left for the female blazer fans.


----------



## g3dahl (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't care for it myself, but I must say -- at least he looks better than the clown in the pajama bottoms and running shoes in the background!


----------



## wfhoehn (Aug 13, 2012)

Seconded. The blazer, mid-gray trousers, black shoe combination is probably not popular around here; but I think it is a great look. If you want to use the black shoes, I think it is your only good option.



Earl of Ormonde said:


> Those will look fine with a pair of grey or red trousers but not with khakis. agian it all depends on what look you want. If, for example, you want the laidback Saturday morning mooching around look then a pair of brown loafers and an ocbd without tie will suffice.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

wfhoehn said:


> The blazer, mid-gray trousers, black shoe combination is probably not popular around here;


That's because when the Trads come over here & give their opinion aobut combining everything with boating shoes or borwn brogues they seem to forget they're not on the Trad Forum but on the Fashion Forum.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

But it's such a security guard look. Why, oh why would you want to look like one of those. :eek2:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

adoucett said:


> I could see dark (almost black) jeans if you are going for a more casual look. Green is rather GTH and in my opinion a little elfish but it can be pulled off by some.. Personally I think that combo is better left for the female blazer fans.


Black jeans + navy blazer = no way. I say this as a person who is willing to proclaim himself the most attached to black denim out of anybody on this forum. Really dark blue jeans = the best argument in favor of this is that Andy Warhol did it, but "Andy Warhol did it" is not a good enough reason to do like 90% of what Andy Warhol did.

Navy blazer + forest green or sage green cords can be pretty cool -- but the OP would do well to stick with gray pants if he's wearing black shoes with a navy jacket, and gray or tan if he's wearing brown shoes.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Forest green I'm not sure of, but olive or sage could go quite well.

I would wear brown or burgundy shoes with grey flannels any day, for the record.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

adoucett said:


> I could see dark (almost black) jeans if you are going for a more casual look.


Never. Black & blue is more of an offence than blue & green.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Never. Black & blue is more of an offence than blue & green.


Yeah, upon further review I think I agree. Previous comment rescinded. The photos I was looking at were just dark blue (but not black)

I usually try to avoid black altogether to be honest... unless maybe I was playing on stage and that was the color to match.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Never. Black & blue is more of an offence than blue & green.


I guess it depends on the green. Forest or olive green trousers pair handsomely with a navy blazer. Agree on black and navy though, with rare exception.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Shaver said:


> Cool tunes OP.


Mr Shaver, you are as cunning as a...er, fox.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Haffman said:


> Mr Shaver, you are as cunning as a...er, fox.


I know.

Hopefully the on-line furry avatar will soon be resplendent in its suitable trouser colours, as recommended by the members.

They _are_ cool tunes though.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

With black shoes I favor grey slacks and blue blazer. With khaki slacks I am more inclined to go with dark brown shoes.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

JBierly said:


> With black shoes I favor.....


I always pick my clothes first, then decide what shoes to wear with them.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I always pick my clothes first, then decide what shoes to wear with them.


Usually I do the same but not always - somedays I pick the shoes first and work from there.


----------

